# Jersey/Holstien Heifers for Sale-MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I have four heifers that I do not need. I have enough coming up the line and these are extras. Time to send them on to someone else! These are NOT twins or culls, just extras.
These are the older two. I have to look it up to be sure, but they are 7-9 months old. Both are Jersey/Holstien crosses. Obviously the one has a lot more Jersey than the other. The dams to both girls are in the dairy herd and are good milkers. $500 each. Located near Mountain View/Willow Springs, MO.






































This is the Jersey looking ones mother.



















Didn't get a pic of the darker ones mother before she left the barn, but she is a big Holstien with no issues.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

These are the two younger heifers, both still nursing but VERY ready to be weaned.

#101 is a January baby. Dam is a Holstien cow, sire is a Jersey bull. She has never touched grain but has had all the milk she wants.



















Didn't get a picture of her dam before she left the barn....but she is a large black and white cow.LOL!!

This is #555's heifer. She is about three months old and still on her dam. Dam is Jersey/Holstien and sire is a Jersey bull. As you can see, at the moment she is changing colour.



















And this is #555 herself. She is a six year old cow. Just a reference picture, not for sale!










These are $400 each.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

barnyardfun said:


> Sent you a PM.


Pm'd you back.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

ozark_jewels said:


>


Sale pending.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

wow nice heifers. I know nothing about teaching a heifer to be a milk cow. What is involved in that. Just halter break and spend a little time each day with her leading and working?? When a milk cow is dry is grass alone a sufficient diet? My wife and i have been talking aboout geting a milk cow. THis seems like a good option.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

ozark_jewels said:


>


*SOLD!! *

We went and picked up this pretty little gal on Sunday! And the 101 heifer. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH EMILY!

These little gals are settling in nicely in their new places (one here and one at the in-laws). Emily has a nice herd of cows and a really neat setup. Wouldn't hesitate to buy from her again! Well.......the almost 5 hr drive one way may make me think really hard! A really long day of driving but well worth it. Just wish we could have stayed and visited more.

The little jersey girl has been named Bluebell. She is going to be best buddies with our jersey/holstein cow, Tinkerbell, that we are currently milking. Just think....I have milk coming out of my ears right now....what on earth am I going to do in a couple years!?!?

I am very excited and have big plans!

THANKS AGAIN OZARK JEWELS! You have helped to complete our little family.

GOD BLESS!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks so much barnyardfun.......bet you didn't count on having to take a walk into a jungle to help round up your heifer.....LOL!! Meeting you and your family was great. Have fun with the heifers!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Jersey heifer in the first post and #101 in the second post are sold.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

trbizwiz said:


> wow nice heifers. I know nothing about teaching a heifer to be a milk cow. What is involved in that. Just halter break and spend a little time each day with her leading and working?? When a milk cow is dry is grass alone a sufficient diet? My wife and i have been talking aboout geting a milk cow. THis seems like a good option.


I'm so sorry, I missed your post! Let me see if I can answer your questions as far as my experience goes.
When you bring a heifer home that is destined to be your family milk cow, I would just spend time getting to know each other. Get her to trust you. All my cows love slices of bread, apples, pears, etc. Eventually, she should be so used to you that you can pet her all over and run your hands under her belly and over her udder. If you want to halter break her, do it when young. When bottle babies its very easy, when older its a little harder but very doable. I personally don't halter break my cows, but I have halter/lead broke weaned steers before. I just put their halter on, tie them up close to a solid tree and stand back while they find out they can't win. Watch them closely during this time. You don't want them to get too upset and/or tangled. After they respect the halter, I tie them to the bumper of a small truck or a four-wheeler and while someone *very* slowly drive the truck forward, I stand behind the steer with a long supple slender branch. As the steer plants his feet and starts to fight the tug of the roap, I switch his butt sharply, but not too sharp, just enough to really sting. When he moves forward, I give him a pet and we repeat the steps. In no time he is trotting calmly around behind the truck/fourwheeler. Then I do the same thing with a person on the end of the line tugging. They tug, I smack the steers butt, he moves. Soon, he is following them with no urging. 
After getting the heifer to trust you, just feed her well and watch her grow to breeding size.
Dry milk cows in good condition will do fine on just good grass and loose mineral. As she gets closer to calving, you will need to start her on a small ration of grain and up it slowly after she calves.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, still have this heifer available. She is more than 3/4 Jersey. Dam is a good solid milker. Will be disbudded this next week. Three months old in July, $400 weaned.



















This gal is 50% Jersey, 50% Holstien. Dam is a good solid milker also. Disbudded. 8 months, $500.



















And a new one just born this week. She is 3/4 Jersey. Pictured with her dam. Will be broke to a bottle in the next day or so. Dam is a first-freshener with a very nice mammary. Bottle heifer is $300.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I want that little one! PM'd you!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I loved the lil 3 month old brown calf from the very first picture. Dang hubby won't even look..just said NO! poooooo


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks. Ozark. I would really love to get a milk cow. Kinda scared of the committment.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

If I knew for sure when we were moving across the country, I'd speak for the three-month old out of #555 -- I could pick her up on the way. However, right now I don't know when we are going, so better wait. They are a nice-looking bunch, though.

Kathleen


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

someone please buy lil 555's baby so that I do not have to resort to batting my eyelashes, kissing bottom and making all kinds of promises I have no intention of keeping. hurry up now! save me from disgrace:>)


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL!! #555s heifer has been *almost* sold so many times now......maybe I'm supposed to keep her.:huh:

I think the newest heifer is sold.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

trbizwiz said:


> Thanks. Ozark. I would really love to get a milk cow. Kinda scared of the committment.


I won't lie to you, it will make getting away for a day or two much harder. For years family vacations revolved around getting or not getting someone willing to milk two cows twice a day. Now it revolves around getting someone to milk 40 head of cows......but with the milking system its easier than getting someone to handmilk two cows.


----------



## moserfam6 (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you have any cows or bred heifers for sale that will be in milk within the next 3-6 months? We are starting/growing a raw milk dairy in Excelsior Springs, MO and can't meet the full demand we have for milk already. We have 19 young heifers (2-4 months old), but need milk sooner than later


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

moserfam6 said:


> Do you have any cows or bred heifers for sale that will be in milk within the next 3-6 months? We are starting/growing a raw milk dairy in Excelsior Springs, MO and can't meet the full demand we have for milk already. We have 19 young heifers (2-4 months old), but need milk sooner than later


Sorry, I do not. As we are only milking 30 head at the moment due to drying cows off prior to freshening, anything that is due anytime in the next several months will be needed here. Good luck in your search though!


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, the little one is finally home, settled in Very well! Long trip, but worth it. This little girl is healthy and sound all the way.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Emily, If you have any bottle heifers in the future I would be interested.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

DWH Farm said:


> Emily, If you have any bottle heifers in the future I would be interested.


I probably will. Had one born last week, a beautiful paint heifer. But I had a buyer already asking for a paint heifer so I *think* she is sold. I will let you know if she is available. Her mother is a great cow and I wouldn't sell her if she wasn't so far out of our usual calving seasons.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

I sure do love that #555 heiffer. I am not in the market and likely will never be... She is so square and built. Her mom's udder is great too! If I got her I'd cross her on a Dexter probably.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, she is pretty.
We are struggling mightily with dry pastures and high feed prices, so have put a few more heifers on the sale list. I have a group of heifers at a friends, pasture is getting low. I have picked out just enough for the replacement heifers I need to freshen in 2012. I will sell the rest. Pictured are some of the heifers I'll let go. In the group shots, some of those I am keeping. All individual shots, are available heifers. Again, these are all heifers that I'd keep if I could(man, I seem to say that a lot).

$500 each for most of them. One is a year old and just about ready to breed. She is $700.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

lamoncha lover said:


> someone please buy lil 555's baby so that I do not have to resort to batting my eyelashes, kissing bottom and making all kinds of promises I have no intention of keeping. hurry up now! save me from disgrace:>)


I use *favors*, usually after I've already got a critter hidden on the property....after said *favors* I take him out and introduce him. He's a sucker for animals, so once they're HERE, it's no problem, and he very willingly does the bulk of care for them, and is gamely learning to be a country boy. This weekend he will be butchering (chickens) for the first time.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Emily, got any clue what the breeding is on that heifer #011 in your last pic? She's a real good looker.

BTW, the drought has caused me to sell my entire beef herd and down to 3 fresh milker and 6 milk heifers. I just can't make it paying $90 for sub-standard hay from out of state this year. I've had out hay for the last month and it's going to continue until next Spring when it greens up. Pastures are a complete loss and all but one of my ponds are completely dry. I hope you guys are in better shape up that way.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

francismilker said:


> Emily, got any clue what the breeding is on that heifer #011 in your last pic? She's a real good looker.


Sorry to hear its as bad as all that out your way, francismilker. We are just now getting *really* dry. But this heat has done a killing number on our re-growth. We have rotationally grazed everything and can't start over again as it hasn't grown back like usual!:hair

#011 is(I think, don't have my books here in front of me) out of #49 who I am milking now but getting ready to dry off to calve again. She is a nice young milker, that was a FF when we bought the herd. Knowing how Jim bred his cows, I'd guess from looking at her that she is 1/4-1/2 Jersey, the rest is Holstien. #011 is out of one of our Jersey bulls, either Waldo or Vader. I'm guessing Waldo, as she looks like his calves. Comes from #49 and the bulls; decent milkers, good udders, four good quarters, not hard keepers(they don't milk to the detriment of their bodies).

I can give anyone close-up history on all these gals.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I can't decide if it is a good or a bad thing that you didn't have these for sale when I was up there awhile back!!! I just asked DH if I could pretty please just have one more cow........he in no uncertain terms told me NO! 

I am off to pout now.............


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

sigh..just sigh dangit! I really do want a cow so bad. If ONLY we were at our land permanently. I only have a small area here..and am running 3 horses on it. sigh...just sigh
beautiful cows


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the one that makes me sigh......This heifer is stunning, out of a REALLY good cow, and totally out of season so I can't keep her! She is probably going today.



















Her dam(behind her in first pic) has given us 4 heifers in 4 years. We are about to freshen her two year old. Her three year old is about to freshen her second time and is a great little milker. Darn cow bred too late!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You say she is probably going today. I assume you have a buyer on the way.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

francismilker said:


> You say she is probably going today. I assume you have a buyer on the way.


Yeah, from Oklahoma. She went to her new home last night. They just e-mailed to say she is settling in nicely.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Ozark Jewels, have to ask....what are the tape things around the cow's hind legs? Something for fly control perhaps?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

G. Seddon said:


> Ozark Jewels, have to ask....what are the tape things around the cow's hind legs? Something for fly control perhaps?


Actually, those leg bands simply mark her as a "hot" cow(not to be milked into the tank). They are removed after she has stopped producing colostrum and moved into actual milk. She is turned out with the herd at that time.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Ahhh, okay, I understand. I was kind of hoping they were some sort of new fly preventive measure, LOL! Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

G. Seddon said:


> Ahhh, okay, I understand. I was kind of hoping they were some sort of new fly preventive measure, LOL! Thanks for the explanation!


This year we have a fly control program in place, but not by our choice. Its called NO RAIN.LOL!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Been offline due to my computer being fried during a rough storm(which brought rain!!), borrowing a friends right now.
All these heifers are sold.
I have three little bottle heifers for sale at this time. All out of good cows. One all Jersey-coloured.
One Jersey with lots of white.
One red Jersey with less white but still quite a bit.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I must say here, the little heifer I got this summer from Emily is doing so well! Healthy and gorgeous, no problems at all! It's a real pleasure to have her here and I'm looking forward to milking some day!


----------



## Vonda (10 mo ago)

lamoncha lover said:


> someone please buy lil 555's baby so that I do not have to resort to batting my eyelashes, kissing bottom and making all kinds of promises I have no intention of keeping. hurry up now! save me from disgrace:>)


I'll buy her


----------



## Vonda (10 mo ago)

ozark_jewels said:


> LOL!! #555s heifer has been _almost_ sold so many times now......maybe I'm supposed to keep her.:huh:
> 
> I think the newest heifer is sold.


I want her


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Vonda said:


> I'll buy her


Look at the date of the OP.

Unless you can time travel and go back to before Emily got the first offer, I'd say you're out of luck.


----------



## Vonda (10 mo ago)

Pony said:


> Look at the date of the OP.
> 
> Unless you can time travel and go back to before Emily got the first offer, I'd say you're out of luck.


I'd say update posts. Please. You don't have to be so rude. Sorry I bothered you. Thank you. Have a great day.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Vonda said:


> I'd say update posts. Please. You don't have to be so rude. Sorry I bothered you. Thank you. Have a great day.


How you see that as being rude is beyond me. Do you require an emoticon with every comment?

But hey! Welcome to the forum....


----------

